# Couple photoshoot.



## caroline3746 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just want some thoughts and tips from you guys please =]


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 30, 2010)

i love the picture with the glasses. very cool.


----------



## JasonLambert (Apr 30, 2010)

The only real problem that I see is that other than #3 and the last one (please number your pictures) is that the girl seems to be having no fun at all. She looks like she would rather be any place but there. 

BTW I love the sunglasses shot. Nice!

EDIT: A little light would help... Even the flash from your camera could have given some catch lights in the eyes.


----------



## ababysean (Apr 30, 2010)

everything from the sunglasses down was great!  The ones before that looked to me like "smile, I have a camera...."  but the ones from the glasses down looked like real photographs.

The first ones I could see cars and stuff in the background, the water one would be cool, where they are on the tree, but something more special should be done to soften??? the background?

I am a very newbie, so I don't know the techie terms as of yet.


----------



## roctez (Apr 30, 2010)

In #1 you could take a step back. They look "squeezed" in this picture. This one with hands making heart it's a great idea, but could be made little better. I like the idea, but not how you (they?) did it. I saw pics like that before and many were made much better. And as everyone says, the pic with sunglasses is great.

Beside that, they both look worried in those pictures => uncomfortable.


----------



## caroline3746 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you guys =]
In all honesty they where kinda a awkward couple to photography and they would not stop fidgeting.  anyone photograph people like this and know how to make them more comfy? 

and thanks I love the sunglass one =] They guy kept trying to wear them the whole time! and at the end I asked them if they wanted anything more personal like if they had a photo in mind and of course they said no and then I thought of using his glasses =] 

and thank you all for your tips. im gonna try the one on the tree with a softer bg and see how it looks.

and sorry for not numbering!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 30, 2010)

the sunglasses one is pretty cool.


----------



## roctez (Apr 30, 2010)

caroline3746 said:


> Thank you guys =]
> In all honesty they where kinda a awkward couple to photography and they would not stop fidgeting.  anyone photograph people like this and know how to make them more comfy?



I believe talking to them before about it would help, maybe joking, etc. I dont have any experience in taking this kind of pictures, but this is what I would do. Socialize a little before, and then shot. GL on you next session.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 30, 2010)

caroline3746 said:


> Thank you guys =]
> In all honesty they where kinda a awkward couple to photography and they would not stop fidgeting.  anyone photograph people like this and know how to make them more comfy?



In the film days, I shot a couple of "fake rolls" to give them time to relax. Today, with digital, just shoot, shoot, shoot while talking to them about everything and anything. Try and find out what interests them and talk about that.

Also I find that the more relax and easy going you are, the more the couple/subject is.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 30, 2010)

I really feel sorry for that guy, he actually likes being around someone that hideous. Glasses pic is best but would pretty awesome cross processed imo.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 30, 2010)

haircut...!

+1 sunglass shot.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 30, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> *I really feel sorry for that guy, he actually likes being around someone that hideous*. Glasses pic is best but would pretty awesome cross processed imo.


 
That is unprofessional and uncalled for.  Why don't you just stick to critiquing the pictures, not the models.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 30, 2010)

ghpham said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> > *I really feel sorry for that guy, he actually likes being around someone that hideous*. Glasses pic is best but would pretty awesome cross processed imo.
> ...



Ok. Sorry models?

In the third picture if you look at the reflection of the glasses you can see the photographer lol.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 30, 2010)

To the OP, if you wouldn't mind, perhaps you should post only 5 pics max and number them.  That will make it easier for us to critique.  I will do a few here:

#1.  She has a unflattering nose.  Try not to do profile shoot with people such as her.

#2.  I refer to this as the "crotch shot".  In this pose, it does not look flattering.  Sun glasses hanging out of pocket is distracting.

#3.  Her pose looks forced and she looks uncomfortable.  The sun is blowing out her face, and looks like she is squinting.  Avoid if you can, taking pictures at this time of day, unless you know how to use fill flash or you have a diffuser.

Sun glasses shot.  I like this one.

Heart shot.  The idea is good, but the actual kissing is causing smashed lips, nose and face.  Not very flattering.  Perhaps take the shot just right before the actual kiss.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 30, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> In the third picture if you look at the reflection of the glasses you can see the photographer lol.


 

oh...hahaha....I just noticed that.  The picture is just too small though to see.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 30, 2010)

ghpham said:


> To the OP, if you wouldn't mind, perhaps you should post only 5 pics max and number them.  That will make it easier for us to critique.  I will do a few here:
> 
> #1.  She has a unflattering nose.  Try not to do profile shoot with people such as her.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Glasses hanging from the pocket isnt a good look unless your Brad Pitt who can pretty much pull off wearing a skirt. She doesnt look comfortable at all. It just seems like your using unattractive models to shoot  something that is attractive. Unattractive models should just be used for silhouettes unless your really good at touching up in photoshop.


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2010)

Every pose looks awkward, there is no love in the shots, if they were married i would say within a month there would be a divorce on the cards #3 she is pulling away from him #2 it looks like she is trying to escape his grasp


----------

